# Shadowcast 18 - plain and simple



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Enjoy it, it will be a killer in the lowcountry!!! Love those REDS in the grass!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

I think that boat is a near perfect match for the low country ...congrats..


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sweet, can't wait to see her done!!


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

Bilge pump and a small battery will come in handy.


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

Picked her up on Saturday. Rigging out this week.









,


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is one beauty of a skiff. Those Reds in SC won't have a chance


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

Took it out this morning for its first slime!

To say I am pleased with this boat is an understatement. tracks straight, spins easy, and surprisingly stable for such a narrow boat. Felt good of the casting deck and poling platform. Draft is stupid skinny; we got into fish we could have never got into before. This is the perfect sight fishing machine for lowcountry reds.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Very nice. Wish we had a 12 month fishery for those reds up here in VA.


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

The winter fishing here in SC was one of the biggest factors in me choosing this skiff. Flipper keeps them shallow all winter long. 

A few more pics...


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like you slimed her good........congrats.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sweet!!!! She's practically perfect in every way.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Ahhhhhh sweet skiff!
Nothing better than a small simple skiff!
Easy one the wallet, killer on the water!


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

I can't lie, I want the same exact boat, only orange and blue all over it. Sweet skiff!


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

It's been a little over a year since I purchased my SC18 and just wanted to add I have enjoyed this skiff more than I ever hoped I would. It is a perfect lowcountry fishing machine. Caught reds in the grass, in the super skinny stuff, and everywhere in-between. Had it in some nasty chop and unfriendly weather, and still made it back to the landing... Can honestly say that I have caught more and bigger reds this year than most and the Shadowcast was a huge factor. If anyone out there is on the fence about this skiff I can honestly say if you are serious about fishing skinny the SC18 is a great choice, especially if you like to sight fish with the long rod.

These pics are just a small sampling of the fun we had this year in my Ankona!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Bluffton/HHI area??? Nothing like the grass!!! Beautiful in the Low country for sure! Keep it up. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

> Bluffton/HHI area??? Nothing like the grass!!! Beautiful in the Low country for sure! Keep it up. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


Thanks

Most of the fishing I do is in either the St Helena or Port Royal sound areas. Backside of Hilton Head all the way to Edisto.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great pics…always fun when a plan comes together and the skiff performs liked you dreamed it would!


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Great looking rig!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Totally sweet looking skiff. I'm also a big fan of simplistic and minimal required fishing skiffs. I like the length for tracking and properly handling the weight of 2 big guys with a narrow beam for easy poling. Less beam pushes less water. Less push spokes less fish.


----------



## priscillatgorilla (Nov 29, 2014)

> Picked her up on Saturday. Rigging out this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




VERY nice !!

good luck with it !


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet skiff man, I want one of these for the Indian River. Anything you'd do differently the second time around if you could?


----------

